# e-mail problems



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

The e-mail server on the SOTW dedicated server was installed on Friday, July 14, 2006 and saxontheweb.net Domain Name Service (DNS) change initiated right after that.
There have been some 15 e-mail messages sent by the forum facility returned. This may have been caused by the slowness of the DNS change to propagate in the net.

I forwarded by hand all messages concerning new member registrations or membership data changes again to the recipients. However, the messages dealing with subscribed threads or PMs received I did not consider as vital.
I urge you check the threads you are concerned for next few days.

Will let you know when the mail problems are over.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> ...........................
> There have been some 15 e-mail messages sent by the forum facility returned. This may have been caused by the slowness of the DNS change to propagate in the net.
> ...................


Looks like the non-delivery reports were erroneous, and all mail is getting to where it should go.

Anyway, the mail issues are cleared now. Thanks for your patience,


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Now Comcast is at it*

Just when I got the previous problems with a couple of e-mail providers sorted out, Sax on the Web is getting mail returned from Comcast.net.
Looks like there is a wider problem:
http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/08/31/1836259

I reported this to my ISP. Meanwhile, if you are a Comcast customer, do not be surprised, if you do not get your thread notifications form the SOTW forum.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*myway.com customers,*

do not bother to register, or get another ISP!!



myway.com said:


> We appreciate you taking the time to write to us regarding your bounced email issue. After reviewing your message, it appears that the e-mail in question was blocked because it originated from a domain or IP address that was included in one of our anti-Spam filters at the time.
> 
> In some cases these blocks are temporary, and the sender may wish to try emailing the recipient again. If the problems persist, you may wish to contact the Internet Service Provider or Email Administrator associated with the sender's account, and make them aware that they are being blocked by us, as well as to let them know they should contact us to resolve the matter. Should they wish to do so, they can contact us by writing to [email protected].


Afterall, I am the saxontheweb.net Email Administrator and I contacted myway.com already.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Sounds like an automated response, which is par for the course. :evil:


----------

